

Ask HN: Where do you go for web app design inspiration? - henriklied

I'm currently working on an in-house web app (…which will be released as open source when it's nearing completion), relating to video distributio. Think of it as TubeMogul, without the statistics.<p>The problem is that I'm mainly a programmer, and not a designer. For this project, I have the responsibility for both. Although I tend to have an eye for design, and I can execute fairly well, I have a hard time coming up with good ideas.<p>So, I'm wondering: Where do you go for web application inspiration? There are tons of «CSS Galleries» out there, but few/none relating specifically to web applications.
======
profquail
<http://alistapart.com> <http://www.sitepoint.com>
<http://www.sixrevisions.com> <http://www.smashingmagazine.com>
<http://psdvibe.com>

------
replicatorblog
<http://www.smashingmagazine.com> is always packed with inspirational designs,
often with downloadable templates to base your work on.

------
suber
Also, check out ui pattern libraries:

<http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/> <http://www.welie.com/patterns/>
<http://ui-patterns.com/> <http://uipatternfactory.com/>

------
terrellm
<http://emberapp.com/explore/categories/> is sort of like a Flickr for
artists/designers with lots of user-submitted screenshots.

<http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-skins> has actual
HTML+CSS coded templates for sale.

------
suber
Agree on smashing mag, also look at Speckyboy:
[http://speckyboy.com/2009/09/02/50-inspiring-web-
application...](http://speckyboy.com/2009/09/02/50-inspiring-web-application-
and-service-web-site-designs/)

Yahoo has a UI repository as well: <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/>

------
jacquesm
<http://www.templatemonster.com/>

